# why do shops and online stores not sell dubia roaches?



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

really puzzles me!


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

There was a shop in Taunton selling Dubia at £5 for *TWO *cockroaches (not even adult) @[email protected]

Which basically means that any of us who keep a colony is sitting on a FORTUNE lol.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

MissCat said:


> There was a shop in Taunton selling Dubia at £5 for *TWO *cockroaches (not even adult) @[email protected]
> 
> Which basically means that any of us who keep a colony is sitting on a FORTUNE lol.


really! My local gives me about 100 mixed sizes for about £10 but they dont count them so some days you might get more!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

ebay: there is loads of lots on there.

plus there are a fair few online stores selling roaches now.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dixi1801 said:


> really puzzles me!


the majority of shops certainly don't sell them. they're considered a mainstream livefood now, so why not?


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> the majority of shops certainly don't sell them. they're considered a mainstream livefood now, so why not?


Exactly, don't think they realise how much money they'd make! Especially if all beardies go as crazy as mine does for them! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## GM123 (Nov 23, 2010)

i think its becouse anyone with any amont of sense would bye them once and then breed them


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

wilkinss77 said:


> the majority of shops certainly don't sell them. they're considered a mainstream livefood now, so why not?


Wholesalers not selling them.
I am currently working on a colony of roaches for my shop at the moment, will be starting madagascarn hissers soon as well.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> the majority of shops certainly don't sell them. they're considered a mainstream livefood now, so why not?


Dubias are simple for people with little experience at breeding livefood. But they are not by any means the most productive species of livefood to breed. If you know what you are doing like the proffessionals do then you can breed other more productive species. 

Locusts for example mature in around a month. Dubias at around 4 months. 
Locusts produce around 300 eggs in a month. Dubias at very best around 30 young !


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Dixi1801 said:


> really puzzles me!


You can get them online from out website. Www.theroachhut.co.uk we also have video's and caresheets to help you with ur setups


----------

